# Thomas Jefferson Desk



## Bill Sampson (Nov 15, 2010)

I was intrigued by a recent post here showing a scrolled copy of the Declaration of Independence by a gentleman from Florida.

I had just completed an exact replica of Jefferson's lapdesk upon which the Declaration was penned. The original of this desk, built by Benjamin Randolph as designed by Jefferson, remains a significant item in the Smithsonian today.

Here are a few pictures; thought you might be interested.

Bill Sampson, Richmond


----------



## alphageek (Nov 15, 2010)

That is excellent!   And looking at some of the pics I could find of the original, looks like you did  a beautiful job of the reproduction.... 

Whats your plan for it (if you don't mind me asking).. This would make a wicked centerpiece for a pen display.


----------



## jimm1 (Nov 15, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 15, 2010)

Beautiful wood, great finish and superb detail.

Only question:  Wasn't there a small drawer on the bottom---for Tom's laptop???


----------



## Boz (Nov 15, 2010)

Great work!  I bet that one does not crash, get a virus or run out of memory.
I really hate computers.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 15, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 15, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Only question: Wasn't there a small drawer on the bottom---for Tom's laptop???


 
Is that the way you remember it?


----------



## ToddMR (Nov 15, 2010)

I love history so I had to see this.  I think you did a great job.  That is really cool.  I am not sure if I would have the eye for details to make a piece like that let alone the skills.


----------



## Bill Sampson (Nov 15, 2010)

*Jefferson Desk*

Dean,
"What's my plan for the desk?" Good question; I am going to give it to someone, but haven't decided to whom. I want it to go to a friend that appreciates the history of Jefferson's 50 year use of the desk. 

Bill Sampson, Richmond


----------



## Super Dave (Nov 15, 2010)

Bill, this is a work of art. Great job.

Dave


----------



## alphageek (Nov 15, 2010)

Bill Sampson said:


> Dean,
> "What's my plan for the desk?" Good question; I am going to give it to someone, but haven't decided to whom. I want it to go to a friend that appreciates the history of Jefferson's 50 year use of the desk.
> 
> Bill Sampson, Richmond



Wanna be my friend? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Very nice.  Good luck finding someone who deserves it.


----------



## Rmartin (Nov 15, 2010)

That's a beauty!


----------



## Parson (Nov 15, 2010)

That's too pretty of a piece to write on! Gorgeous work.


----------



## boxerman (Nov 15, 2010)

Very superb.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 16, 2010)

That's awesome work.


----------



## holmqer (Nov 16, 2010)

A beautiful piece of craftsmanship, fantastic execution!


----------



## CV Wood (Nov 16, 2010)

Wonderful work.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Nov 16, 2010)

Great looking piece.   I'd like to get on your friends list , but its so long I cannot see the startof it.  My question is will you share the plans for it??


----------



## Lenny (Nov 16, 2010)

An absolutely beautiful piece of work!


----------



## Bill Sampson (Nov 16, 2010)

*Jefferson Desk*

Frank,
Thank you and all who commented on the desk. I turn a lot of pen blanks, but also really enjoy building period 18th century furniture. This is my third Jefferson desk; the first one is personal and the second one was given to a close friend at retirement.
I took many pictures of the original desk at the Smithsonian and purchased a full set of plans from Lon Schleining, who is in San Clemente, CA. His web site is woodbender.com and the plans are still available. ( I purchased them several years ago) He can be contacted at lon@woodbender.com.
While my box is dimentionally correct, I did take some liberty with the secondary wood on the drawer and stringing by using tiger maple. The lock and brass was purchased from an antique brass shop in Richmond four years ago and no longer in business. Parts for another will be a challange. I guess this answers your question about sharing the plans. You will enjoy the challange.
Bill Sampson, Richmond


----------

